# PPG Lead Paint Decision



## doctors11

I just saw this. Do you think other paint manufacturers do something similar?

Any thoughts?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/13/lead-paint-ppg_n_7273770.html


----------



## DrakeB

I think there's a fair bit of bias and misinformation in that article (which is somewhat to be expected when written by news writers).

It doesn't say anywhere how much of a share those "shareholders" actually represent, which could well be % .01 of the company or less. It actually goes into very little detail about the legal bits; my knowledge of shareholder law is practically nonexistent, but I feel sure that the SEC has to take care with exactly what power shareholders can leverage specifically, or it could cause unexpected ramifications in completely different industries.

It also somewhat ignores that lead paint was actually fantastic paint. There's a reason it's still sought after in many parts of the world, and that's because it's incredibly cost effective because of the durability. Handled with care, it can still be used quite safely- the biggest problem is when it's removed unsafely.

I'm not saying I'm a fan of lead paint by any means, but it is somewhat noteworthy that if there's a demand for production of it and the company is doing it safely and with full disclosure, the shareholders may have no right whatsoever to block their production of it.

Just playing a bit of devil's advocate.


----------

